
How DreamHost Builds Its Cloud: Selecting Microprocessors - randoramax
https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/2016/09/26/dreamhost-builds-cloud-selecting-microprocessors/
======
itomato
I expected more from you, DreamHost. This blog reads like a first-time DIYPC
build retrospective.

> The most common instruction set you will find in a data center is
> x86-64...Almost all consumer laptop, desktop, and enterprise servers are
> made using processors based on x86-64. Because of this, we decided to use a
> processor based on x86-64.

> To pick the processor we wanted to use, we needed to take into consideration
> a few other factors. But… more on that in another post coming soon!

